
Why Comp Sci Grads Can't Hack (and why you need them anyway) - nickb
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2007/11/30/why-compsci-grads-cant-hack-and-why-you-need-them-anyway/
======
DarrenStuart
I call em DayCoders and thats all they are. Fair enough they do the work and
make a living but I still find companies hiring them over people without a
degree just because of that piece of paper. I think the HR departments need to
get past the college education and look at the details. I will only employ
people that I feel have a passion regardless of any degree.

------
bfioca
This month I just finished my BS in CS. I set out to complete it over 11 years
ago, in 1996. In 1997 I started working full time and have accrued over 10
years experience in qa, operations and sysadmin, software development,
software engineering, management, and more. The CS classes I'd taken along the
way each contributed to my abilities, but out of context I can certainly see
how if I had waited to finish my degree to enter the work force, I'd have been
at a serious disadvantage. Along the way, I never encountered a significant
roadblock finding a job because I didn't have my degree - most employers never
asked because I had enough experience after 2 years or so full time.

------
ecuzzillo
Sturgeon's law strikes again.

